# I don't want to be roadkill ...



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 13, 2010)

and was getting kinda excited about getting a travel trailer  sometime next year and visiting a few lakes in Alabama and then maybe venture over in Mississippi for Natchez Under the Hill in the fall - always wanted to go to that, but just don't like to travel.  Some friends of mine have trailers and will all go to different places together and I thought that might be fun.   Then I saw the video about the trailer flipping in the road in less than a 24 hour period and today I was at  the neighbors across from my mothers house and he has a 5th wheel trailer and said how easy it was to pull.  He also told me when an 18 wheeler goes by travel trailer  it pulls the trailer to the left and will suck it up and it's hard to keep it in the road and it doesn't matter if I don't go fast.   The bad thing about going down little country roads to avoid all the traffic  is they are usually narrow, don't have lines and have a lot of curves.    So now I'm about scared  to even look at  a trailer or attempt to pull one even though I was going to get my cousin that has a trucking company to give me some lessons.   So I'm thinking, do I just  need to forget about the travel trailer, get a pup tent, or get a man to pull it?   The  biggest thing I've ever pulled was a horse trailer - a couple times with a Scottsdale and once with a duly and that was just going straight and the duly made me more nervous than the horse trailer.   Is pulling a travel trailer something that you get more comfortable with as time goes on?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Marian, pulling trailers is not that difficult, but that doesn't mean it isn't somewhat complicated by other traffic.

Then don't forget that once you get to a camping site, you still have to know how to set it all up and make it work.

Then don't forget there is no phone for "room service". You still have to cook something to eat. (Not to mention that you had to acquire that food and haul it into your RV.)

Then don't forget that you have to put all this stuff away once you're through having "fun" with your friends at the camp out.

Then don't forget that you have to haul that trailer back to your home and clean and park it until the next camping trip. When will that be?

I would say that it's a whole lot easier to get a hotel room and then drive out to the campground where your friends are camping. Maybe one of them will let you camp with them? Then all you have to do is haul firewood and poke at the fire.  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Marian, If you have pulled a horse trailer there should not be that much difference.  Proper matched tow vehicle, hitch and sway controls makes the difference.  Can you back a trailer?  Will you be camping alone and having to do all?  If you have a tow vehicle you may want to rent one first.  Think you would be better off with a small trailer first.  5th whells do tow best IMO.  I have had both.  You might want to look at the B+ or small C class units but if you was unconfortable with the dually they are probably out.  Any rv will take getting used to.  Most of us started out being uneasy towing.  You should be able to adapt.  Where in Alabama are you?  Keep us posted.


----------



## try2findus (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Hello Marian.  Do not be intimidated by pulling or driving an RV.  Although I have never backed ours into a campground site, I have driven all over the country.  There was only 1 very frightening time where the wind was SO strong, that the steering wheel literally jerked out of my hands!  That was with BOTH hands planted firmly on the steering wheel.  My heart skipped a beat or two then it was back to fighting the wind.  That episode was out west and though I would not want to repeat it, I would not give up RV'ing for anything!!!  

I would suggest you take those lessons from your mom's neighbor and build up your confidence.  With several hours of practice under your belt, you will probably be hooked on RV'ing.  But I agree with Nash, rent one first and make sure you feel comfortable before making the decision to buy!  

Happy and safe travels to you!


----------



## cwishert (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Tex, I am offended!    Marian, you don't need a man to do anything for you if you want to do it bad enough.  That being said, I have never pulled any trailer so I am not an expert on that.  But if you plan on traveling by yourself mostly, then you might want to consider a class b conversion type van.  Just like a regular van to drive, back up, etc.  They usually have a potty with some sort of shower but if you are at a campsite with friends there is usually a bath house in the park so you could shower there or you could borrow your friends shower.  The sleeping area is very comfortable and you have all your amenities, stove, refrigerator, heater, etc.  Again Tex, you sound just like my husband!  I know that it is more than just getting in the vehicle, going to the site, having fun and coming home but you don't have to make it sound like women have no clue the work it takes to go camping!  I have to remind him all the time that I know as much if not more about planning and make ready as he does.  I may not have the ability to do some of the things that may be necessary like fixing a motor or something, but I do know how to dial a phone if necessary.  I do know how to check tire pressure, oil, etc.  And until a man started criticizing me I used to change my own oil and do a lot of maintenance on my own vehicles.  But that is another story and Tex just hit a nerve.    The way that you write Marian it does remind me of my 17 year old when she gets excited so maybe that is why Tex has posted this way.  I'm not sure.  Tex I still like you and respect you and think you are one of the smartest men that I almost know.  Can't say that I know you because we have never met but I feel like we are friends at least on the forum.   :laugh:


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

LOL, how did y'all know my name?




> TexasClodhopper - 12/13/2010  5:46 AM
> 
> Marian, pulling trailers is not that difficult, but that doesn't mean it isn't somewhat complicated by other traffic.
> 
> ...



I've never really just had fun with friends so this would be a new experience for me - and believe me, this was a shock to everybody that knows me.  They look at me like an alien has taken over my body.

I've never even had  "room service" and the first thing I've  looked for in a trailer is the kitchen - it has to have an oven - an 18" regular stove would be best, but I guess I could get by with a trailer model.  Initially, I thought I wanted a table and chairs, but now I've decided I definately want a booth with the storage under the seat.   

Plus, a childhood friend of mine and his dog will probaby go alot and he's been to chef schools in Paris - the friend, not the dog - so cooking won't be a problem.




> C Nash - 12/13/2010  7:36 AM
> 
> Marian, If you have pulled a horse trailer there should not be that much difference.  Proper matched tow vehicle, hitch and sway controls makes the difference.  Can you back a trailer?  Will you be camping alone and having to do all? .... Most of us started out being uneasy towing.  You should be able to adapt.  Where in Alabama are you?  Keep us posted.



I was thinking it would be like pulling a horse trailer and after I saw that video, it scared me!  I won't be going by myself, it would be my sister and me and our friend.      I'm in Mobile



> try2findus - 12/13/2010  8:39 AM
> 
> Hello Marian.  Do not be intimidated by pulling or driving an RV.  Although I have never backed ours into a campground site, I have driven all over the country.  There was only 1 very frightening time where the wind was SO strong, that the steering wheel literally jerked out of my hands!  That was with BOTH hands planted firmly on the steering wheel.  My heart skipped a beat or two then it was back to fighting the wind.  That episode was out west and though I would not want to repeat it, I would not give up RV'ing for anything!!!
> 
> ...



If that happened to me, my heart wouldn't just skip a beat, it would probably stop.   When I've made the statement that I can't  pull a trailer, people tell me it's easy and they can do it, but when I say I can't "back" a trailer they say they can't either and they've been pulling trailers for years.  I know my luck and I would get 5 miles down the road until I need to back up.  If I can lasso my cousin between driving his truck and raising cattle I'm gonna get  him to show me, it'll be a whole lot more fun - I can see him now saying  Hail Mary's .. 




> cwishert - 12/13/2010  9:35 AM
> 
> Tex, I am offended!    Marian, you don't need a man to do anything for you if you want to do it bad enough.  That being said, I have never pulled any trailer so I am not an expert on that.  But if you plan on traveling by yourself mostly, then you might want to consider a class b conversion type van.... Again Tex, you sound just like my husband!  I know that it is more than just getting in the vehicle, going to the site, having fun and coming home but you don't have to make it sound like women have no clue the work it takes to go camping!  I have to remind him all the time that I know as much if not more about planning and make ready as he does.  I may not have the ability to do some of the things that may be necessary like fixing a motor or something, but I do know how to dial a phone if necessary.  I do know how to check tire pressure, oil, etc.  And until a man started criticizing me I used to change my own oil and do a lot of maintenance on my own vehicles.  But that is another story and Tex just hit a nerve.    The way that you write Marian it does remind me of my 17 year old when she gets excited so maybe that is why Tex has posted this way.  I'm not sure.  Tex I still like you and respect you and think you are one of the smartest men that I almost know.  Can't say that I know you because we have never met but I feel like we are friends at least on the forum.   :laugh:



LOL, I know what you mean!  I have no brothers and living on a farm, we helped daddy do everything.   It's not that I couldn't do it at one time, but with health issues I'm not so sure.  You will probably love this ... after my daddy passed away I was going to work   one  morning down the interstate and saw  a man pulled off the shoulder off the road  with a bull he was hauling climbing out of the trailer.   So I pulled up behind him and got out  with my make-up,  a dress, shoes and stockings and asked the man if he needed any help. I don't think I have to tell you what was running through that man's mind - yeah right, I looked like I could be a lot of help!  But he told me he was going to the stockyard and I asked where he was from and he told me.  I then went to the trunk of  my car and got some super duper nose-tongs and we clamped that bull's nose and pulled him back down into the trailer, tied him off and off to the market he went.   The man just so happened to live close to my sisters flower shop so he returned the nose-tongs to her and he got a big laugh out of that.   

Since my folks have passed away and I don't have cows or horses anymore, life is quite boring and visiting campsites with lakes would be an adventure.     I wish I was 17 .. I wouldn't have any problems at all.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

:approve:  :approve:  :approve: 

Guess I got this bunch stirred up good!  :clown: 

Now, ya'll just go ahaid and tell me where I told any fibs!


----------



## cwishert (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Tex, I did not say you told any fibs!  If a man had made that same post, would you have posted the same way?  In my opinion, you just assumed that she had not thought any further than getting in the vehicle, turning on the key and pulling out of the drive way and pulling into the park and voila it was time to have fun and someone else would be there to do the work for her.    I know that when writing something on a forum or whatever we don't have the ability to hear any subtleties in your voice or if you are being sarcastic or sincere etc.  You know Tex that I am just standing on my soap box about being able to do things and think for myself even though I am just a woman!!!! :laugh:  :clown:   So Tex are we still friends?  Please understand that I live with a man who thinks that the world would stop revolving if women would have to figure out how to fix the car themselves or what to do if the washing machine broke.  Of course sometimes I let him think that way and then sometimes I have to bring him back to reality! :bleh:   Sometimes I wish I could use a skillet to do that too! :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Actually, I have made the same comments before and made these without regard to sex. You assumed incorrectly, and I hold up my bride Sallyberetta as evidence of my normally sexless comments!  :clown:  She has a really big skillet, too!  :clown: 

My comments began with "Then don't forget ..." and of course, were only meant to remind Marian to consider some possibilities that came to my mind.

Marian, no offense meant and no condescension was implied.

Carol, perhaps your soapbox needs adjusting slightly!  :clown:  But don't get down from it! That wouldn't be fun at all!  :clown:


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...


no offense taken .. believe me, I've been through much worse but I have an advantage - my dog doesn't give me a hard time.   My friends tell me all the time I don't know how lucky I am


----------



## akjimny (Dec 13, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Hi Marian and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  The reason we know your name is when we click on your user ID,  "Alabama Sweetpea," it takes us to your registration page, where you were kind enough to put your first name.  I personally think it is more polite to address someone by their name, rather than their user ID.  Some people do go by their user ID's, like Tex, and some people don't put their names on their registration page so we have to use their user ID.  If you are not comfortable with us calling you Marian, by all means, edit your registration page and delete your name.

If you have towed one trailer, you pretty much towed them all.  All trailers tow about the same, it is all a matter of size and experience.  Some small, short wheel base trailers are harder to tow and back up than a larger trailer.  On the plus side, if you already have a tow vehicle, you can get into trailer camping cheaper and camping with a trailer does have some advantages.  If you want to go sightsee or need to run in to town for a loaf of bread, you just unhook and go.  If you are camping in a motor home, you have to pack up the "house" before you go and finding a place to park can be a    :question:   

That being said, motor home camping is, IMO, easier than trailer camping.  Plus, it's nice having your own potty and kitchen right there if needed on the road, without having to jump out of one vehicle and climbing into another.  But then, I'm old and like my "conveniences" handy.

Again, welcome to the forum and let us know what you do and how it goes.


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 14, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...



> akjimny - 12/13/2010  7:27 PM
> 
> If you have towed one trailer, you pretty much towed them all.  All trailers tow about the same, it is all a matter of size and experience.  Some small, short wheel base trailers are harder to tow and back up than a larger trailer.



thanks ... I thought the longer trailers would be harder, so that's good to know.  I like the idea of being able to park a trailer and unhook it.   I think trying to find a used cheap trailer wasn't nearly as confusing as trying to find a new one though, and I first have to decide on fiberglass or aluminum - from what I've read the fiberglass is easier to clean and easier to heat and cool.  The trailer that I looked at that changed my mind on used was a PUMA .. it had lots of windows.   But I've got plenty time to look and decide so that's good, until then I'll just keep reading.


----------



## cwishert (Dec 15, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

Glad you got some useful information Marian! Sorry Tex but like I said, when reading someones post you don't have the convenience of hearing the persons tone of voice so I did jump to an incorrect assumption! We all know what they say about assuming don't we! Point taken Tex and I will try to avoid "ass"uming in the future!  :clown: And Marian I hope you continue to read and post on the forum and I hope you finde the most awesome RV and get out and have a good time! :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 15, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

... and I will do my best to not raise any more suspicions of my motivations!  :clown:


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 15, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...



thanks *cwishert*, 

I'm trying to familiarize myself with the trailers online, then I can go to a dealership to see the space in each model. I have a thing for big windows - when a friend of mine drew up my house plans I had to get him to change the windows in the bedroom, they were too small and too high. . 

So I'm looking for a trailer with all the features that I can't change like structure, and then see what I can change - lso, I don't want carpet. But I've also got to keep in mind that I've got to get a truck to tow it with so weight will be a factor too. So I think I'm gonna be busy for awhile and won't be camping out anytime soon


----------



## Triple E (Dec 15, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

The 5th wheel trailers that were at the Meet and Greet this year have nice big windows.  One of them the whole back was a window.  I believe they are the Sunnybrook but not sure.   :approve:


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 16, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...



> Triple E - 12/15/2010  9:15 PM
> 
> The 5th wheel trailers that were at the Meet and Greet this year have nice big windows.  One of them the whole back was a window.  I believe they are the Sunnybrook but not sure.   :approve:



thanks .. I never knew there were so many different brands of trailers - the 5th wheels have some pretty layouts and decor, but they have some pretty prices too


----------



## Triple E (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

I would bet Ken, Grandview Trailer Sales, would have or know where to get a nice used one.  Ken has one heck of a good name on this RV site.   :approve:


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

right now I'm just looking at all the different models - hopefully I will be able to buy sometime after the first of the year


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

well sweet pea Steve is right about Ken, I know him personally and he will work with you to make sure you are getting the very best deal. Some time he has use one. Either way you will get the best deal from him than anyone else. You can also rest assure he will not sell you something just to be selling. Your needs and wants  is what he will sell you and will sell only what your truck can pull. Good luck next year on your decision.


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

I've already spent more time looking at floorplans of  travel trailers than I did on the  plans for my  house.   At this point I don't have a truck so once I can decide on a trailer then I can look for a good used  truck to pull it.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Re: I don't want to be roadkill ...

GOOD LUCK SWEETPEA ON YOUR LOOKING.


----------

